# Leopard Tortoise Setup (Hes coming home soon)



## cesktw0 (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a question, I am trying to purchase a Powersun light bulb, UVA and UVB. I am in the process of purchasing a baby Leopard tortoise in the next 2 weeks. I was thinking of placing him in a 10 gallon temporarily just so I can keep a close eye on him when I first get him. I was curious on the wattage of bulb I would need in order to keep the temperature gradient at around 100 basking spot and 75-80 everywhere else. I have never set up an enclosure that small and need some advice before I make the purchase on the bulb. Thank you in advance for your help. Chelsea


----------



## wellington (Nov 1, 2012)

You won't see that set up here, not by any experienced member anyway, because it is way to small. It is impossible to get the different temps that is needed in that small of an enclosure. Go to Home Depot and get a 50-55 gallon tote box. As long as possible. Then follow the threads below that Tom wrote. They all even the sulcata ones are one of the best ways to raise your leopard.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 1, 2012)

What will he be kept in after the 10 gallon tank? 10 gallons is waaaaaay to small. Even if it is temporary. Do what Wellington said instead.


----------



## cesktw0 (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a custom cage 8 feet by 4ft by 4 ft, but figured it was too big to keep track of a baby. Like I said I have never kept anything in a cage that small other than breeder mice. I will just go ahead and pick up a rubbermaid tube. If I were to get a 50 gallon tube, what wattage of Powersun bulb should I pair with the tube?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 1, 2012)

in the past i did occasionaly use a 10 gal set up for my hatchling leopard as a temporary holding spot. ex: for when we spend the night/weekend at a family members house or i was upgrading his tub, etc... 

i did not set up a uv light for this. i used a regular 65watt flood bulb in a clamp lamp on one side of the tank. my basking temp was about 100 and the other half 80. i used probe thermometers at ground level to be sure of my temps. i used a piece of sealed and painted cardboard as a top to cover most of it and hold up the clamp lamp. it worked. ...i think i have some pics..

BUT when you say temporary please mean temporary. anything more than a few weeks (if at all) in this small space isn't good even for a new hatchling. 
even i didn't like to do this for long or very often. 

a basic idea picture (clearly you can see how the size of my leopard about 4months old here is too big to actually call a 10gal "home")






can you see the top piece? its black. i cut cardboard to fit here, sealed it with clear packaging tape then painted it black. notice the clamp lamp sits on the edge of this and on the lip of the tank. the light angled straight down gives better temp readings than if it's angled with the clamp. the cover also helped with humidity which you'll need to know about with your little leopard. 






if you have a 4x4 use it!!! its not too big!!!!


----------



## coreyc (Nov 1, 2012)

Can you divide the cage you have now ? if you can give him like a third of it until he get bigger do you have any pic's of it ?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 1, 2012)

wellington said:


> You won't see that set up here, not by any experienced member anyway, because it is way to small. It is impossible to get the different temps that is needed in that small of an enclosure.



hey!  

it is small but can be fine for an over-nighter somewhere. and i did get 100 and 80 temps during it. 

**can i emphasize again to guest readers that this 10gal set up WAS NOT an everyday indoor enclosure.** so don't aim for that!


----------



## cesktw0 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for the input, and the great pics. I feel like I should not even use my extra 10 gallon temporarily after hearing about all your experienced input on this matter. I really appreciate other opinions, especially when you all have kept tortoises for years and I am new to the species. I think I will just go ahead and purchase a rubbermaid tube and transition him into his custom cage later. I will post pics of the setup in the next week as long as I get him. Thanks again for the quick responses and input. Chelsea


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 1, 2012)

good idea! better to not use it 


turn your extra 10gal into a fish tank  that's what i did after a few uses! hehe


----------



## blafiriravt (Nov 2, 2012)

I like to use a 100w powersun. I would also invest in a CHE (ceramic heat emitter) as well. This will help with your nighttime temps. Leopards should be kept warm and moist as hatchlings.


----------



## jtrux (Nov 2, 2012)

I say use the big one, as long as you monitor your daytime and nighttime temps you should be fine.


----------

